# new project.....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

40, 000 sq ft at dicks sporting goods store with fiber glass insulation and joist with mold...water damage...holes...just nasty crap...one coat waterbourne dry fall looks horrible...two quick coats looks ok....but it lumps up and sags...we did a test shot for the gc today

What do you guys think....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Any one know why my pictures always flip around when I down load them to paint talk...how do I fix em ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Any one know why my pictures always flip around when I down load them to paint talk...how do I fix em ?


Flip the fvckers. There is an app for that.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice spray hood!! You going to sport for a respirator?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nice spray hood!! You going to sport for a respirator?


no why?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If it's all spray (with no back roll/brush) throw a 1225 in that gun and go to town. Should put out enough paint to look good in one and you can fly. 

Although, I've never used dry fall so I could be wrong.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Flip the fvckers. There is an app for that.


 
Flip the fvckers.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Flip the fvckers.com


^ You can get that app for free if you buy _screwthefvckers.com_.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Where's that ceil pro guy when you need him!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Flip the fvckers.com


:thumbsup:


RH said:


> ^ You can get that app for free if you buy _screwthefvckers.com_.


I wish I would have known that could of saved some coin.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

a lot of things up there are gonna burn through the water based Dryfall. alkyd is golden.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> a lot of things up there are gonna burn through the water based Dryfall. alkyd is golden.


That's what sherwin recommended


----------

